

John Baez Responds To Eliezer Yudkowsky Interview On Existential Risks - bermanoid
http://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2011/04/24/what-to-do/

======
jeffcoat
Seeing Baez mention Yudokowsky is a bit surreal -- it's a bit like Amazon
talking about the book-selling startup I'm totally planning to launch someday.

If the name isn't familiar to you, Dr. Baez starting writing a blog before we
had a name for the thing: _This Week's Finds In Mathematical Physics_ started
in 1993. I can't think of any better way for a student or interested layman
(very, very interested, and willing to deal with mathematics) to understand
what theoretical physics is about.

<http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/>

<http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/TWF.html>

~~~
bermanoid
Indeed - when I was majoring in math (more than a decade ago), a professor
pointed me towards John Baez's Usenet posts and suggested I keep up on them.
I've been hooked ever since.

I was initially dismayed when I heard that he was leaving math for
environmentalism, but having read his recent posts on network theory, it's
clear that he hasn't completely left his mathematical passions behind. I was
extremely interested when I heard that he and Eliezer had been talking, it's a
strange meeting of worlds, but a really fascinating one.

IMO Baez should really write some books. He consistently explains highly
technical and difficult topics in a way that they become comprehensible even
to a lay observer; he could very easily do something along the lines of
Penrose's _Road To Reality_ and bring some of the high-falootin abstract
nonsense down to an understandable level.

------
pfedor
In case you missed it, there is an exchange in the comments section between
Eliezer Yudkowsky and Greg Egan.

